# How Much?



## WoodChuck84 (Jul 15, 2010)

OK, so I've discovered a great hobby-woodturning. But my little projects are starting to take over the spare bedroom. I would like to sell some of my work, but I have no idea what to charge. I'm not out to get rich, but it would be nice to further finance the hobby! Any suggestions on an acceptable price for these light chain pulls?!!

!!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

$8 for the Maple ones, $15 for the Palm ones. Domestics would be 8-10, 10-20 for the exotics. Oh, and don't back down. They all look very nice. How'd you attach the chains?


----------



## WoodChuck84 (Jul 15, 2010)

rance-the chains have a 1/4 ball on the end. I drill a 1/8 hole through the blank and then drill 1/4 hole about 3/8 deep on one end. slip the end off of the chain, feed it through, and reattach the end. the plans, friction drive center, and chains are available through craft supplies usa. thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

You can always find similar stuff on e-bay. That will give you an idea about market prices.


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

I made fan pulls from some walrus ivory. I drilled a hole in the top, maybe an inch deep. Dribbled in some epoxy and shoved the chain in. It's been over ten years and I've never had one pull out. Just another way of doing it without drilling a through hole.


----------



## PBthecat (Jan 18, 2010)

Cost + 10% as a minimum into the wholesale market. What you need is an outlet. (no pun intended).


----------

